# What To Do About A Bunk Ladder?



## Corey (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm sure this topic is around or been brought up before but.... I have a 2011 outback 270BH and it has the bunks at the rear of the trailer. The top bunk is in need of a ladder but something that will work for a 6 year old, the ladder can't take much room as the bathroom door swings open to the bunks. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the solution we used in our prior Outback.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/bunk_bed_rail_and_ladder.htm


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

We just purchased one from our dealers stock. They have 2 sizes and we went with the longer one to make it easier for my little one to get up and down. While traveling and in the daytime we just stow it on the bunk. The hooks just rest on the side of the bunk and it has rubber feet so it doesn't slide. My 5 & 7 year olds had no problem using it. Wish I had the name of the manufacturer but I think they are pretty standard across the board.


----------



## cdar (May 20, 2013)

We use a leftover 5+ foot ladder from a bunk bed set that was seperated. Added ladder gloves ($10 @ HD) to not scratch the floor and keep it from slipping. It extends the top bunk in our 21rs a bit but works. Travel with it in the top bunk.

Bonus is... I remove the gloves and added felt to the hooks (that would normally hook into a bed rail) and lean it against the rear to access the top of the rear slide to clean/squeegee off water prior to closing up--dual purpose.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Fulminator made one for his 21rs, when he traded to the 250rs, the bunks were a different height, so I got the one he made for my 21rs!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My version as mentioned by jasonrebecca.


----------



## Corey (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the posts guys, gives me a few ideas, keep them coming..


----------



## cdar (May 20, 2013)

Yes, thanks. I'm also liking the idea of the shoe/pocket holder on the bathroom door (JasonRebecca)


----------

